# Lily



## existenziell (Feb 26, 2014)

To be honest, I'm posting this a bit late. It has been about a month since Lily passed. I have wanted to make a post about this for awhile but I felt too devastated to even come on here. So I haven't been on the forum in over a month.

Lily was supposed to be my bf's rabbit, but I came to be very fond of her and, in the end, she was more mine than his. The night before she died, she was acting lethargic and wasn't eating much. I thought she might have been going through stasis, so I gave her some pineapple juice. The next morning, I went to check on her and she had gotten significantly worse. She was barely moving and was struggling to breathe. Her mouth had started to turn purple. I rushed her over to the vet and she died at their office. Apparently some of the liquid that had built up in her stomach from a hairball had gotten into her lungs and she slowly suffocated. She was only a year old. 

I think about her every day, and I miss her so much. I used to call her Lilasaurus because I thought she moved and looked like a little dinosaur. But I loved her anyway. 

RIP my little Lilasaurus. I miss you </3

One of my favorite pictures of her: X


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 26, 2014)

We're so sorry for your loss. We're on our second Lilli here as our first one passed several years ago at 10 and her sister Molly passed last month just short of 16 (July). Rest in peace little girl and binky free at the Bridge, you are loved and missed. :bunnyangel:


----------



## Aubrisita (Feb 26, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. What a beautiful girl. Binky free. Hugs


----------



## Tauntz (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss of your sweet Lily!


----------



## bjbarrick (Mar 4, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. I just lost my baby girl Lydia yesterday. She was only 9 months old. My husband and I still don't know what happened to her. She was perfectly healthy and I went to see her yesterday and found her. I was a mess all day yesterday and have been all day today too. It is so hard


----------



## Orchid (Apr 10, 2014)

Just wanted to say I understand. I know how hard being here can be, but thank you for sharing with us & I'm really sorry. 
(Hugs)


----------



## GRoberts99 (Apr 11, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your loss. May she rest in peace. :bunnyangel2::anotherbun


----------

